# What's next?



## the tinker (Feb 2, 2016)

Went up to the attic[ high above Colson Command] to pick the next project.......a rat rod Colson?                                 I'll probably get death threats.....no won't not do that..........maybe.........
Finished up the 39 Monark five bar.Added one of those banana seats. This is the first time I have ever  had a bike with one of these seats other then a  black phantom that I garbage picked back in 1975. someone had actually put a nice white  banana seat on a phantom....looked outta place.
Installed a Monark fork and springs to support the seat. It's attached to the axle via the springer fork rockers out of a 1948 Hawthorne springer.
Put on a boys chain ring. Found some nice old blue rims and soaked in oxalic acid to bring back the color and laced them up and installed with some vintage Good years for the rubber.
Spotted the chain guard at a swap last summer and knew right then it was for this bike.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 2, 2016)

PRETTY NICE AND COOL!


----------



## vincev (Feb 2, 2016)

Ask your dummy what to work on.I usually ask Dave,my dummy.


----------



## volksboy57 (Feb 2, 2016)

I like the way you did your sissy bar! That is so clever


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 2, 2016)

Very unique, to say the least. Cool idea, and it looks OG.


----------



## mrg (Feb 2, 2016)

That's a one of a kind 4 bar, how does the rear suspension work?


----------



## the tinker (Feb 3, 2016)

I will not be able to ride until springtime. I think the suspension will work fine as the springs are the same as on the front..if not it still looks neat and gave me a way to use a broken Monark fork.                                                                    I bought this bike about 10 years ago at the end of a swap meet for 30-40 bucks. It was complete except for wheels.I was unable to straighten the original peaked fenders .Everything was painted flat black....looked pretty sad.                                               No one gave this bike a second look.  It is the only balloon tire girl's bike I own.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 3, 2016)

Good idea, looks awesome.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 3, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Went up to the attic[ high above Colson Command] to pick the next project.......a rat rod Colson?                                 I'll probably get death threats.....no won't not do that..........maybe.........
> Finished up the 39 Monark five bar.Added one of those banana seats. This is the first time I have ever  had a bike with one of these seats other then a  black phantom that I garbage picked back in 1975. someone had actually put a nice white  banana seat on a phantom....looked outta place.
> Installed a Monark fork and springs to support the seat. It's attached to the axle via the springer fork rockers out of a 1948 Hawthorne springer.
> Put on a boys chain ring. Found some nice old blue rims and soaked in oxalic acid to bring back the color and laced them up and installed with some vintage Good years for the rubber.
> Spotted the chain guard at a swap last summer and knew right then it was for this bike.   View attachment 282281 View attachment 282282 View attachment 282283 View attachment 282284




Now, this bike has "toush cush"... That's cool! Are you going to re-install the fenders?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 3, 2016)

Throw some big ape-hangers on it!


----------



## rocketman (Feb 3, 2016)

think outside the box, I like it...


----------



## the tinker (Feb 3, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Now, this bike has "toush cush"... That's cool! Are you going to re-install the fenders?



Usually after a swapmeet I go through everything I have not sold just before I go and put give away prices on stuff  that I wish not to go home with.  The original peak fenders were really bad so I tossed them out when they didn't sell for a buck each.....A fellow next to me took them for free and I have noticed them for sale on his table the last two summers,,,Lol..
The fenders can wait , but I have some older high rise bars from the 60's that will go on it.

I have another 40's Schwinn That I stuck on the stand today. This bike I just want to get up and rolling with what parts I have.  I found two front S2's and changed one of them to a rear this afternoon.I know they are not correct for this bike but none the less they will look good with some west wind blackwalls.
I have Schwinn fenders for it but they are not the springer fork  type and the once red color has turned almost a dark brown. Going to put them on anyway. I have to install the locking cup for the lock [it's missing] and change out the fat truss rods for the narrow ones that are appropriate for this year Schwinn.I will install a rack, tank and a rocket ray light..
This will be a nice rider.....


----------

